# Sample library with marching band and drum corps snares?



## cortlandcomp (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello 

I have Project SAM True Strike, EWQLSO Percussion, and Cinseamples Cineperc. They all have great sounding snares, but the snares in those libraries are too "concert snare" for what I need to write. I need something better suited for marching-band and drum corps. Is there any S.L. that has this?

Thanks.


----------



## proxima (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Sample library with marching band snares?*

Samplelogic Rumble probably has the sound you want. It's too bad you missed this deal a few months back. I picked it up for $30, but I wouldn't personally pay full price for it.


----------



## milesito (Sep 12, 2014)

I use Sample Iron and they sound great...

http://soundiron.com/products/high-school-drum-corps


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 12, 2014)

+1 to Soundiron and Sample Logic's drum corps libraries. There are also snare ensembles available on the upcoming Impact Soundworks percussion library as well as the military snares available in Cinesamples Cineperc Core.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 13, 2014)

Drum Corps is great. BTW, there is also a marching band kit in Battery 3 as well, not sure if it's in Battery 4.


----------



## mdvirtual (Sep 13, 2014)

Stormdrum 2 has a nice drum corp patch as well.


----------



## nutotech (Sep 13, 2014)

Definitely Tapspace Virtual Drumline. Just about every articulation you need on true marching percussion. You're talking those real tight, high pitched snares, right? VDL has 'em in spades. My go to library. Also has drum major whistles, chants and other nifty and usable sounds.


----------



## nutotech (Sep 13, 2014)

Definitely Tapspace Virtual Drumline. Just about every articulation you need on true marching percussion. You're talking those real tight, high pitched snares, right? VDL has 'em in spades. My go to library. Also has drum major whistles, chants and other nifty and usable sounds.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 14, 2014)

cortlandcomp @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have ... EWQLSO Percussion ...


Do u have the Kontakt version? If yes, I think I can send you a very cool patch what I programmed some years ago.


----------



## Morph (Sep 14, 2014)

Soundiron High School Drum Corps is rather nice!

http://soundiron.com/products/high-school-drum-corps


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 14, 2014)

If you don't need samples for marching tenors, take a look at Soundiron's Drum Corps library as there's a good variety of snare and bass line hits.

If you're looking for only the marching percussion (plus the ability to tweak and morph sounds) I'd look at Sample Logic's Rumble. (There are also soundset templates available for Sibelius and possibly Finale).

If you're looking for a pretty comprehensive library for both the marching percussion and front ensemble percussion, I'd look at VDL: 2.5 from Tapspace. (There are also soundset templates available for Sibelius and Finale).

- Mike


----------



## The Darris (Sep 14, 2014)

Virtual Drumline by tapspace is what I would HIGHLY recommend for percussion. You get a plethora of sounds and stick options.


----------



## midfi (Sep 15, 2014)

FXpansion's BFD also has an orchestral and marching band expansion pack. Check website for details/ demos etc.


----------



## cortlandcomp (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you for all of the suggestions.

Checked out the SI library demos - defintely not sounding too good. Rumble sounds good, but not for 300. I have SD2 as well - the snares sound great, but they are single hits. Yes, I can stack them, but it's not the same. And there are only two rrs, I think. Tapspace Virtual Drumline sounds good - but too high pitched. Guess I will just stick with PSam - it sounds best. Thanks agian.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Sep 17, 2014)

cortlandcomp @ Tue Sep 16 said:


> Checked out the SI library demos - defintely not sounding too good. Rumble sounds good, but not for 300. I have SD2 as well - the snares sound great, but they are single hits. Yes, I can stack them, but it's not the same. And there are only two rrs, I think. Tapspace Virtual Drumline sounds good - but too high pitched. Guess I will just stick with PSam - it sounds best. Thanks agian.



You remind me of Goldilocks, 'cept you have not found just right yet. ☺


----------



## TravB (Sep 17, 2014)

Seek out John Emrich, he was a member of the US Navy band for something like 20 years and has done extensive drum sampling, including marching drums for BFD (that also works on the inexpensive BFD ECO player). He may even be able to provide some custom samples for you or at least point you in the right direction.

http://www.johnemrich.com

http://www.fxpansion.com/index.php?page=214&tab=513


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 17, 2014)

@corlandcomp: I hear what you're saying now; you're looking for an actual snareline (5-9 players) which has been sampled (not just single player hits). Outside of somebody's custom samples this is not on the market as of yet. Stacking and layering won't get them any closer either. (You can say the same for the tenors as well).

- Mike


----------



## cortlandcomp (Sep 17, 2014)

Mike Marino @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> @corlandcomp: I hear what you're saying now; you're looking for an actual snareline (5-9 players) which has been sampled (not just single player hits). Outside of somebody's custom samples this is not on the market as of yet. Stacking and layering won't get them any closer either. (You can say the same for the tenors as well).
> 
> - Mike



Right. Doesn't need to be that many players, but close. Check this out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43LKHuQWsBs 

Starts at about 34 seconds. That's what I am looking for. Snares are reinforced with bass drum, but that I can take care of myself. It's that snare sound I am after. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 17, 2014)

Oooohhh, rope drum (aka miltary snare). 

Take a look at CineSnares from Cinesamples.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umzudEnd6O0

~1:45

- Mike


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 17, 2014)

When you say drum corps snares, many of us were thinking this:

http://youtu.be/K620TAXbiuk?t=10s

Hopefully you find what you're looking for though.

- Mike


----------

